# On Demand Discussion: Anime (Channel 1801)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1801, Anime On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Hopefully this will mean we'll get the full 24/7 Channel soon!!

*prays*


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well right now there is no channel 1801 at least for me. I get to download but to find the shows i have to go to interests/animation to find what im looking for. It seems to have a nice variety but i would always like to see more and maybe have it switch up more often.

I also agree with araxen and hope this is a lead in for the 24 7 channel


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Don't have 1801 yet -- am drooling for it, but not yet. The few shows I've downloaded (from ch. 1000 and selecting "all"), like Evangelion, I've been real pleased with. 

Just, I'd more, please....


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Is this channel going to show up in the guides eventually? I am assuming this is part of the Beta nature, but this and other missing channels make it hard to use this to it's full potential.


----------

